# Macon Area Indoor Ranges



## Donzi (Jan 4, 2008)

Any places close to Macon that have evening shooting in an indoor range?


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 4, 2008)

When I lived in Macon maybe 12 to 15 years ago I think Chucks in Warner Robins had an indoor league but I don't think anyone does now. But you might start by calling Chuck' Bait & Tackle in Warner Robins.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 5, 2008)

I live in Byron, just south of Macon.
I've been thinking about renting one of the vacant buildings in town and turning it into a range. 
Thinking about just charging a monthly membership to cover the rent and utilities and a member would get a key for 24/7 access to shoot.
What do you guys think, would it work?

Rick


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> I live in Byron, just south of Macon.
> I've been thinking about renting one of the vacant buildings in town and turning it into a range.
> Thinking about just charging a monthly membership to cover the rent and utilities and a member would get a key for 24/7 access to shoot.
> What do you guys think, would it work?
> ...



If you do it let me know how I can help!!! There isn't even a 3-d range here in the Macon area


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 5, 2008)

Taylor Co. said:


> If you do it let me know how I can help!!! There isn't even a 3-d range here in the Macon area



Let's see if there is some interest shown here.
Don't want to get stuck with $500 or more in payments a month.
It would be nice to have somewhere to shoot when it's 100degrees.
What do you think people would be willing to pay a month?


----------



## jbyrd_1976 (Jan 5, 2008)

it would eb nice to have somewhere to shoot when it is 20 degrees too.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jan 7, 2008)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Let's see if there is some interest shown here.
> Don't want to get stuck with $500 or more in payments a month.
> It would be nice to have somewhere to shoot when it's 100degrees.
> What do you think people would be willing to pay a month?



Good question! Maybe $50/mo. It would be great to get something going for sure...I'll see in my travels..maybe we could do some flyers and take them around to maybe Chuck's in Warner Robins..BPS in Macon Tbone works part-time @ BPS' Archery Dept.


----------



## Daddyboy (Jan 7, 2008)

Whatever happened to the archery club that got the old motorcross track off Knoxville road there at Echeconee Creek? Any yall remember. Rite there where there was a tower and rope to jump in the water with.


----------



## Spinnerbait Nate (Jan 7, 2008)

iam very interested and could probably get a couple of other people to help just let me know please.


----------



## pepsibowhunter (Jan 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jan 8, 2008)

I did the indoor thing in MAcon for two years.  There was some and still is some interest, but not enough to grant a 500.00 a month lease on a building.  The targets will cost you a bundle too, right ones about 250.00 ea at Dealer cost.  I tried bails and they don't work, in no time the arrows are busting thu and slamming the wall, and they shooters will not come back when the arrows are being damaged.  It all started good with 25-30 shooters and then dwindled down to the same 10-15 every week.  I then tried it in Perry with the same results.  Shooter numbers got smaller and smaller until there was the same ones each week with no one new coming in.  You will need
a place with top quality lighting, heat and cool air, and a min of 10 shooting lanes unless you want to be there all night.  The only target I found that worked good and lasted was the large Block range target and I would highly reccomend that they entire wall be built with them, or you gonna have lots of holes in the wall and the building owner
want ever return a deposit in this case due to the damage
and ventilated wall


----------



## shunt (Jan 8, 2008)

I own a place in Fort Valley that could work with a little effort...it use to be a blacksmith shop.  Its' covered has power and would be cheap.  $ 200 month. (plus I get to shoot when I'm in town).  Pm me if interested.


----------



## austin71290 (Jan 31, 2008)

I could get some of the targets a little lower then the price just let me know.


----------



## pshepard (Feb 1, 2008)

I had a similar post started, but since I had no replies, I'll jump on board with this one.  I too am wanting a place to shoot indoors.  I would be willing to pay monthly and help get this started.  My only problem is that I don't have alot of $$ to help get it started.  I will volunteer my time.  Also, I used to be a Bowtech dealer in Pine Mountain, while I no longer sell Bowtech, I did keep my dealer account with one of the largest Archery suppliers in the country.  Any thing we need for the range, I would be willing to sell at my cost to get it started.  From past experience, I believe we could build targets that would work great for the range.  I've shot them in the past and they hold up great.  I believe the Block targets would be too expensive even at dealer cost for the type of range being discussed here.  I think it would be great if eventually we could host indoor tournaments.  To my knowlege this has not been done in this area before.  I shot an indoor league while attending UGA and really enjoyed it.  It does wonders for your shooting form.  I grew up here in Middle GA shooting 3D tournaments and was sad to see most of the clubs had disappeared when I moved back last year.  I also have a hand full of hunting buddies that would take advantage of the range.


----------



## pshepard (Feb 3, 2008)

Let's set up a time and place to meet and all talk about this in person.  I think that would get the ball moving faster on finding a range.


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 3, 2008)

pshephard,
This thread has been going for a month. Sorry, but I don't see the interest it would take for me put out the money or effort to get an indoor range going. It would be nice, but like Larry Rooks said, a few people won't make it work.

Rick


----------



## sureshot375 (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm in macon and i would join an indoor archery range for sure.  Has anyone actually ran the numbers to see exactly how much it would cost to operate a range like this?  Unlike many facets of hunting, archery hunting continues to gain popularity.  I'm not sure you can judge the whether or not something like this will work based on respose on this forum.  There are plenty of people around who shoot bows, but don't hang out on this forum all the time.


----------



## yarddog21 (Feb 19, 2008)

I agree with sureshot and pshepard. I also think it would be worth it to get some flyers out there just to see what kind of interest you might spark up I think the results will be better than u think. There has been nothing in macon or the surrounding area since precision archery got bought out. And that really hurt us when they did. I and several of my archery buddies have been hoping for a place since they left. If you do decide to do this let me know I would be glad to help any way I can.


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 19, 2008)

yarddog21 said:


> If you do decide to do this let me know I would be glad to help any way I can.



Not to stir the pot...but everyone's willing to help. You need someone willing to put up the money.
I'll help a ton, but not willing to commit the money it would take to start this.
If you can find 20 people willing to invest $500.00 each it would probably be a start.
Then you'll have to pay the bills each month after that.
I'll commit to invest $500.00 if the business case is there.

Rick


----------

